# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

## Altin1

Me duket se erdhi koha per nje teme te re, apo jo "strange" :shkelje syri: 



Deutcher Meister

DFB Pokalsieger


Europameister...

----------


## gimche

Van Gaal shpallet tranjeri më i mirë, Robben lojtari më u mirë

Van Gaal është shpallur trajneri më i mirë i Bundesliges për këtë sezon duke lënë prapa
Christian Gross (VfB Stuttgart) dhe Felix Magath (FC Schalke 04).

Tek lojtarët epitetin e më të mirit e fitoj Arjen Robben i cili në 24 paraqitje në Bundesligë shënoi 23 gola 16 prej të cilave në garat e Bundesligës, Robben u pasua nga nga Edin Dezko dhe Bastian Schweinsteiger i cili e zuri vendin e tretë.

35 vjeçari Hans Jorg Butt u desht edhe ky të kënaqët në vendin e tretë, pas Manuel Neuer dhe Rene Adler.

Si ju duket kjo?! mua më bëhët çejfi për Buttin, duke parë moshën që ka :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gimche

Kanë filluar reforma në FCB, duke filluar nga trajnerët, Frans Hoek (Trajner i portierëve) dhe Marcel Bout (Analizen e ndeshjes) do të vijnë në Mynih.
Frans Hoek dhe Van Gaal kishin punuar së bashku në Ajax, Barcelonë dhe Kombëtarën Holandeze.
Marcel Bout njihet me Van Gaal gjatë kohës kur ky i fundit ishte në Alkmaar

Walter Junghans do t'ja liroj poziten e trajnerit të portierëve Frans Hoekit, Junghans pritet që punën e tij ta vazhdoj në ligën e tretë me FCB II
Darcy Norman (Fitnes trajner) është trajneri i dytë që largohet nga Bayerni, ai pritet të shkoj në SHBA

----------


## gimche

Tek lojtarët është vetëm ky lajm, Andreas Gorlitz dhe Michael Rensing do të largohen por ende nuk dihet se drejt cilit klub

----------


## strange

> Me duket se erdhi koha per nje teme te re, apo jo "strange"


hahah po po ashtu eshte, si e humbem CHL i humbi lezeti asaj teme..  :i ngrysur: 





> Tek lojtarët është vetëm ky lajm, Andreas Gorlitz dhe Michael Rensing do të largohen por ende nuk dihet se drejt cilit klub


edhe tek fcb.de po shkruante qe do largohen keta dy (: ndoshta rensing ne salzburg  :buzeqeshje: 


PS: Si mendoni do luaj Van Gaal vitin tjetër? Toni Kroos do te kthehet, dhe disa mbrojtjes tjetër, cfare mendoni se do te beje van Goali?

----------


## xennie_boy

> hahah po po ashtu eshte, si e humbem CHL i humbi lezeti asaj teme.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edhe tek fcb.de po shkruante qe do largohen keta dy (: ndoshta rensing ne salzburg 
> 
> 
> PS: Si mendoni do luaj Van Gaal vitin tjetër? Toni Kroos do te kthehet, dhe disa mbrojtjes tjetër, cfare mendoni se do te beje van Goali?


Mbi te gjitha mbrojtja duhet reformuar. Per mua Alex ( Chelsea ) dhe Rafinha ( Schalke ) jane dy preferencat kryesore. Alex, ngaqe leshuam Lucion, do ishte  nje pasardhes i denje i cili eshte i jashtezakonshem edhe ne lojen ne ajer ku gjithashtu kemi pasur veshtiresi si per ne mbrojtje ashtu edhe perpara. Ky njeri ka shume zemer, nuk i frikohet kujt, per dallimnga Demichelis ose edhe van Buyten...Lahm do kalonte majtas duke kthyer Ribery ne formen e dy viteve te para, ndersa ne anen e djathte do kishim nje dyshe pothuajse te ngjashme me Rafinha + Robben. Nese Rafinha nuk vjen atehere mendoj se Aly Cissokho do ishte gjithashtu nje perforcim. Per porten jam 100 % i mendimit se Neuer eshte njeriu i duhur. Nese kjo deshton atehere alternativa do ishte Hugo Lloris...Nese Juventus nuk e deshiron Felipe Melo-n atehere FC Bayern s'ka ca pret. Duke ditur se van Bommel shkon drejt pensionit, Melo do ishte partneri ideal i Schweinit ne mesfushe. I levizshem, topin qarkullon shume mire dhe gjithashtu gjuan shume forte...Mbetet sulmi: endrra ime vazhdon te jete Higuain. Mourinho nuk besoj se do e mban ose edhe nese e mban nuk do e kete ne formacionin me te mire fillestar ( mendimi im ). Klose dhe Gomez do duhet qe te gjejne ndonje Klub tjeter. Olic do jete sulmuesi rezerve dhe mendoj se si sulmues te trete van Gaal do zgjedhe ndonje lojtar nga ekipi i dyte duke ditur se Mueller mund te luaje edhe perpara si sulmues ne rast nevoje. Alternativa per Higuain eshte Dzeko, dhe gjithasthu me duket si opcioni me i mundshem pasiqe mendoj se Wolfsburg do ishte i interesuar per nje shkembim me Gomez. Keshtu nuk do duhej te shpenzonim shume para...


---------------------------------Neuer-------------------------------------------------


Rafinha-----------Alex-------------------Badstuber(Micho)-----------------Lahm


--------------------van Bommel(Melo)-----Schweini-------------------------------


Robben---------------------Kroos(Mueller)----------------------------------Ribery


------------------------------Higuain(Dzeko)-----------------------------------------


FORMACIONI im  :buzeqeshje: 


GO BAYERN GO!!!

----------


## gimche

> hahah po po ashtu eshte, si e humbem CHL i humbi lezeti asaj teme.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edhe tek fcb.de po shkruante qe do largohen keta dy (: ndoshta rensing ne salzburg
> 
> 
> PS: Si mendoni do luaj Van Gaal vitin tjetër? Toni Kroos do te kthehet, dhe disa mbrojtjes tjetër, cfare mendoni se do te beje van Goali?


Nuk e di si qendron puna me Jose Ernesto Sosa, ky duhet të kthehet në FCB dhe të forcohet mesfusha, për mbrojtës vuajmë kjo tanimë nuk është diçka e re, nuk e di thjeshtë nuk më duket ide e mençur largimi i Andreas Gorlitz

P.S Nga FCB.de i solla lajmet edhe unë :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## gimche

Tek sulmi na duhet një njeri sikur Klose apo Oliç (i zhdervjellët) jo demel, një të tillë e kishim Roy Makaay, pajtohem se Higuain do të ishte një i tillë, nuk e di pse Edin Dzeko nuk më pelqen aty, vazhdoj të kem simpati për Miro Klosen dhe besomni se sikur Miro Klose të ishte në rastin e Mullerit (46') në finale kurrë nuk do ta humbte atë rast. Ju kujtohet u kthye nga lëndimi me Gladbachun dhe posa hyri në lojë shënoi, ai është lojtar klasi, gjë të cilën këtë sezon nuk e ka bërë Gomez.
Tek porta mendoj se dy alternativa janë: Hugo Loris dhe Tim Wiese, nuk e preferoj Manuel Neuerin shkaku i disa kikseve, mendoj se nuk ka përvojën e duhur në atë pozitë, Rene Adlerin as që po e permendim, por opcion jo edhe i keq është Buffoni.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Me duket se erdhi koha per nje teme te re, apo jo "strange"
> 
> 
> 
> Deutcher Meister
> 
> DFB Pokalsieger
> 
> 
> Europameister...


Pak nga pak, si breshka, barazim në çdo ndeshje, arritët në finale të Champions League, edhe madje edhe menduat se do fitonit. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Tani rrini me gisht në gojë. Fitoni në kampionat pa rivalë. Shikoni Interin ka Roma, Milan, Juve(ky sezon nuk quhet), etj. Real ka Barça, Valencia, Atletico etj. Mancha ka Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea etj. Ju kë keni rival? Schalke, Werder apo Hamburg? HEHE, ekipe pa vlera, zero influencë në Evropë edhe me rezultate skandaloze përball skuadrave Evropiane!

Më e bukura ishte se u ankuat se Italia ka 11 përfaqësues në UEFA, që sipas jush janë shumë, po ju keni 16 mor njerëz dumb ass!!!

Temë e tmerrshme. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio. 

As nuk e meritoni këtë temë, meritoni vetëm:

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## strange

Thosha tifozët me mendjemëdhenj i ka Barcelona, kshyri këta kur u  kane Skënderbeu gjallë kane fitua për here te fundit CHL edhe tash njehere edhe lëvdohen phaaaa sa nuk durohen.... ncnc

Ik aty mos na fëlliq temën, eksiton ajo tema inter - bayern shkruaj aty cfare te duash...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pak nga pak, si breshka, barazim në çdo ndeshje, arritët në finale të Champions League, edhe madje edhe menduat se do fitonit. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Tani rrini me gisht në gojë. Fitoni në kampionat pa rivalë. Shikoni Interin ka Roma, Milan, Juve(ky sezon nuk quhet), etj. Real ka Barça, Valencia, Atletico etj. Mancha ka Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea etj. Ju kë keni rival? Schalke, Werder apo Hamburg? HEHE, ekipe pa vlera, zero influencë në Evropë edhe me rezultate skandaloze përball skuadrave Evropiane!
> 
> Më e bukura ishte se u ankuat se Italia ka 11 përfaqësues në UEFA, që sipas jush janë shumë, po ju keni 16 mor njerëz dumb ass!!!
> 
> Temë e tmerrshme. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio. 
> 
> As nuk e meritoni këtë temë, meritoni vetëm:
> ...


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: .

Zbriti lopa nga fshati, bleu laptop....gjejeni vet çfarë u bë.

----------


## xennie_boy

> Pak nga pak, si breshka, barazim në çdo ndeshje, arritët në finale të Champions League, edhe madje edhe menduat se do fitonit. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Tani rrini me gisht në gojë. Fitoni në kampionat pa rivalë. Shikoni Interin ka Roma, Milan, Juve(ky sezon nuk quhet), etj. Real ka Barça, Valencia, Atletico etj. Mancha ka Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea etj. Ju kë keni rival? Schalke, Werder apo Hamburg? HEHE, ekipe pa vlera, zero influencë në Evropë edhe me rezultate skandaloze përball skuadrave Evropiane!
> 
> Më e bukura ishte se u ankuat se Italia ka 11 përfaqësues në UEFA, që sipas jush janë shumë, po ju keni 16 mor njerëz dumb ass!!!
> 
> Temë e tmerrshme. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio. 
> 
> As nuk e meritoni këtë temë, meritoni vetëm:
> ...



UAUAUAUAUUAUAUAUA...na shkepe ti ore...Te pakten ju te Interit s'mund t'a hapni gojen sa i perket FC BAYERN. Ju kemi zhdepur sa here kemi dashur. Biles heren e fundit ne San Siro 0-2 jua kemi futur. Mos te kujtojme 1988...Kesaj here me futboll frikacakesh dhe me Howard Webb fituan dhe kane hallin te flasin..e pame edhe me Barcen se si fituat, gjithashtu me arbitrin ne FAVOR tuajin...etj etj...iiikkkk ore...sa i perket kundershtareve ne Kampionat, nuk e di si mund te hapesh gojen te flasesh kur e di shume mire se kush e inskenoi CALCIOPILIN ne Itali, ishte pikertisht presidenti jot i deshperuar Massimo Moratti. sepse nuk kishte shans ndryshe te fitonte gje ne Itali. Keshtu ia moret lojtaret Juve-s dhe filluat te merrni pak fryme...Ju tifozeve te Inter-it deri dje a te kujtohet si ju therrisnin? INTERTRISTI...besoj se e  di se cfare don te thote...Ke keni ju konkurent? Ju te luteni nate e dite per Howard Webb oreeee..po te mos ishte ai atehere ne CHL 4 gjermane do shkonim neve pastaj, atehere do jua shihja hallin juve une..POR si cdo here MAFIA ka vepruar per JU ose si i thone ndryshe JU JENI VETE MAFIA...TURPI i futbollit jane italianet...Do te dish edhe dicka? Milan dhe Roma jane te vetmet ekipe italiane qe lozin futboll, ju te tjeret jeni QYQARE....
Ky forum nuk eshte per ty zogu...Rrofte Mourinho! 45 vjet...apapapapapapap


GO BAYERN GO!!!

----------


## xennie_boy

> Pak nga pak, si breshka, barazim në çdo ndeshje, arritët në finale të Champions League, edhe madje edhe menduat se do fitonit. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Tani rrini me gisht në gojë. Fitoni në kampionat pa rivalë. Shikoni Interin ka Roma, Milan, Juve(ky sezon nuk quhet), etj. Real ka Barça, Valencia, Atletico etj. Mancha ka Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea etj. Ju kë keni rival? Schalke, Werder apo Hamburg? HEHE, ekipe pa vlera, zero influencë në Evropë edhe me rezultate skandaloze përball skuadrave Evropiane!
> 
> Më e bukura ishte se u ankuat se Italia ka 11 përfaqësues në UEFA, që sipas jush janë shumë, po ju keni 16 mor njerëz dumb ass!!!
> 
> Temë e tmerrshme. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio. 
> 
> As nuk e meritoni këtë temë, meritoni vetëm:
> ...


http://en.uclratings.uefa.com/UEFA/15776/momhome.do


Shikoje turpin ore ti...Skuadra e vitit, ju keni njejte si FC Bayern 3 lojtare, POR 2 mbrojtesa ( edhe portieri ne repartin e mbrojtjes eshte, se mos habitesh )dhe nje mesfushor. Tregon qarte se cfare futbolli keni luajtur JU...Ju mezi i kaluat grupet, me kundershtare si Dinamo Kiev dhe Rubin Kazan..TURP

----------


## gimche

> Pak nga pak, si breshka, barazim në çdo ndeshje, arritët në finale të Champions League, edhe madje edhe menduat se do fitonit. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Tani rrini me gisht në gojë. Fitoni në kampionat pa rivalë. Shikoni Interin ka Roma, Milan, Juve(ky sezon nuk quhet), etj. Real ka Barça, Valencia, Atletico etj. Mancha ka Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea etj. Ju kë keni rival? Schalke, Werder apo Hamburg? HEHE, ekipe pa vlera, zero influencë në Evropë edhe me rezultate skandaloze përball skuadrave Evropiane!
> 
> Më e bukura ishte se u ankuat se Italia ka 11 përfaqësues në UEFA, që sipas jush janë shumë, po ju keni 16 mor njerëz dumb ass!!!
> 
> Temë e tmerrshme. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio. 
> 
> As nuk e meritoni këtë temë, meritoni vetëm:
> ...


Pavarësisht fitores në CHL të Interit, kjo skuader edhe 10 vite punë me intensitet nuk mund ta arrij FC Bayernin.
Liga e Kampionëve: FC Bayern 4:3 Inter
Tituj kampional: FC Bayern 22:18 Inter
Kupa shtetërore: FC Bayern 15:6 Inter
Andaj bëhu fytyrë pozitive e mos luaj rol negativ në forum, unë të urova tek tema e juaj dhe s'kishe as mundin më të vogel të thuash "faleminderit" kjo tregon se për çfarë pseudo-tifoz jemi duke folur, sigurisht Interi ka nga ata tifozët e mirë si oliinter mirpo jo të gjithë janë sikur ai.

P.S Calciopoli 2 ruaju mos po bini ne Serie C, pa Jose Mourinhon skeni ç'të kërkoni në CHL, madje as në Serie A

----------


## bayern

Edhe kur fitojne jane te polemikes kta Italianet, tamam njerez me karakter te rangut te dyte.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Edhe kur fitojne jane te polemikes kta Italianet, tamam njerez me karakter te rangut te dyte.



Ekipi qe fiton 1 kupe ne cdo 50 vjet e meriton, keshtu qe duroj interistet  :shkelje syri: 


Hera tjeter per sklerozet do jet dikur anej nga 2050!

----------


## gimche

> Ekipi qe fiton 1 kupe ne cdo 50 vjet e meriton, keshtu qe duroj interistet 
> 
> 
> Hera tjeter per sklerozet do jet dikur anej nga 2050!


hmmmm një korigjim 2055, ngase pa u përmbushur 45 vjetori keta nuk fitojnë kupë të kampionëve :shkelje syri:

----------


## Altin1

> *Temë e tmerrshme*. Sidomos nga tifozët bufa. Edhe e pa kuptimtë të bësh tifo për një skuadër që rivalët i ka në nivelin e Bologna Calcio.


aha ti qenke ai qe i jep nga nje yll temave te kundershtareve :ngerdheshje: 

Eshte krenari te me therrasi ne tip si puna jote tifoz buf, e tregove veten kesaj rradhe.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> :@pp :@pp.
> 
> Zbriti lopa nga fshati, bleu laptop....gjejeni vet çfarë u bë.


U bë Blood venom, që as vetë nuk e di se çfarë do të thotë. Se në Angilisht thuhet "Poisoned Blood". LOL





> UAUAUAUAUUAUAUAUA...na shkepe ti ore...Te pakten ju te Interit s'mund t'a hapni gojen sa i perket FC BAYERN. Ju kemi zhdepur sa here kemi dashur. Biles heren e fundit ne San Siro 0-2 jua kemi futur. Mos te kujtojme 1988...Kesaj here me futboll frikacakesh dhe me Howard Webb fituan dhe kane hallin te flasin..e pame edhe me Barcen se si fituat, gjithashtu me arbitrin ne FAVOR tuajin...etj etj...iiikkkk ore...sa i perket kundershtareve ne Kampionat, nuk e di si mund te hapesh gojen te flasesh kur e di shume mire se kush e inskenoi CALCIOPILIN ne Itali, ishte pikertisht presidenti jot i deshperuar Massimo Moratti. sepse nuk kishte shans ndryshe te fitonte gje ne Itali. Keshtu ia moret lojtaret Juve-s dhe filluat te merrni pak fryme...Ju tifozeve te Inter-it deri dje a te kujtohet si ju therrisnin? INTERTRISTI...besoj se e  di se cfare don te thote...Ke keni ju konkurent? Ju te luteni nate e dite per Howard Webb oreeee..po te mos ishte ai atehere ne CHL 4 gjermane do shkonim neve pastaj, atehere do jua shihja hallin juve une..POR si cdo here MAFIA ka vepruar per JU ose si i thone ndryshe JU JENI VETE MAFIA...TURPI i futbollit jane italianet...Do te dish edhe dicka? Milan dhe Roma jane te vetmet ekipe italiane qe lozin futboll, ju te tjeret jeni QYQARE....
> Ky forum nuk eshte per ty zogu...Rrofte Mourinho! 45 vjet...apapapapapapap
> 
> 
> GO BAYERN GO!!!


Ti flet për Inter edhe thua "E shkuara" pastaj vjen flet për ndeshje të '88, kur u ngope para 1 jave. Ik mor retard, jeto ti me të shkuarën, ne jemi kampion Evrope edhe sapo ju mundëm. Juventus e pafajshme thotë cretin, se aq tru ke në kokë, copë imbecile. Si thuhet në Mynih? ARSLOCH? Ashtu je ti. Inter thotë trapi qenka me krime, ndërsa Juventus e pafajshme, pupupupup. Kulmi i injorancës njerëzore, por nuk i vej faj se po i djeg akoma ***** nga finalja e Champions para 1 jave. Edhe vjen na tregon historinë.




> http://en.uclratings.uefa.com/UEFA/15776/momhome.do
> 
> 
> Shikoje turpin ore ti...Skuadra e vitit, ju keni njejte si FC Bayern 3 lojtare, POR 2 mbrojtesa ( edhe portieri ne repartin e mbrojtjes eshte, se mos habitesh )dhe nje mesfushor. Tregon qarte se cfare futbolli keni luajtur JU...Ju mezi i kaluat grupet, me kundershtare si Dinamo Kiev dhe Rubin Kazan..TURP


Në grup ishim edhe me Barçën mor, apo e harrove? Puna si emigrant nëpër pusetat e Bavarisë të ka bërë keq për trurin? Sneijder që ma tallnit të gjithë është vlerësuar si lojtari i vitit për Champions. Sidomos, po ik ore pirdhu me UEFA, kanë vën Olich, edhe kanë lënë jashtë Militon. Pupupupupupup, Olich liveli i Salihit. UEFA K@RI.




> Pavarësisht fitores në CHL të Interit, kjo skuader edhe 10 vite punë me intensitet nuk mund ta arrij FC Bayernin.
> Liga e Kampionëve: FC Bayern 4:3 Inter
> Tituj kampional: FC Bayern 22:18 Inter
> Kupa shtetërore: FC Bayern 15:6 Inter
> Andaj bëhu fytyrë pozitive e mos luaj rol negativ në forum, unë të urova tek tema e juaj dhe s'kishe as mundin më të vogel të thuash "faleminderit" kjo tregon se për çfarë pseudo-tifoz jemi duke folur, sigurisht Interi ka nga ata tifozët e mirë si oliinter mirpo jo të gjithë janë sikur ai.
> 
> P.S Calciopoli 2 ruaju mos po bini ne Serie C, pa Jose Mourinhon skeni ç'të kërkoni në CHL, madje as në Serie A


Pse vetëm numri i fitoreve shikohet? Inter ato fitore i merr kundra Juventus, Milan, Roma, etj. Bayern me kë i merr ? Me Schalke Chievo Veronën? HAHAHAHAHA
Inter merr Champions me Barçën, juve me Lyonin. Pffff





> Ekipi qe fiton 1 kupe ne cdo 50 vjet e meriton, keshtu qe duroj interistet ;)
> 
> 
> Hera tjeter per sklerozet do jet dikur anej nga 2050!


Prandaj jemi 5 vite rresht kampion Italie, keni 2 vite pa fitore kundra nesh mor barboni. Ne dolëm me 18 scudetti, jua kaluam. Jemi kampion Champions aktual edhe juve vetëm na rruani ****** çdo pesë sekonda. Skleroza mos ju ka kapur juve se vetëm me të shkuarën flisni, ça ti bësh, ekipi juaj me gjysha si Berlusco, Galliani edhe mos të vazhdoj me lojtarët po merr fund. Jeni me mesatare moshe më të madhe se pensionistët që kanë luajturë me Inter gjatë viteve '70.

----------


## strange

Disa statistika te sezonit qe lam pas.




> # Der Dauerbrenner:* Philipp Lahm* verpasste kein Spiel und stand 3.060 Minuten auf dem Platz.
> 
> # Die "Kanone":* Arjen Robben* kam im August kurz vor Ende der Transferperiode und traf 16 Mal für die Bayern in der Bundesliga.
> 
> # Der Kreative: *Arjen Robben*. Er gab insgesamt sieben Torvorlagen.
> 
> # Der Kämpfer:* Holger Badstuber* gewann 61,7 Prozent seiner Zweikämpfe.
> 
> # Der Pechvogel: *Bastian Schweinsteiger* hatte von allen Bayernspielern das meiste Pech. Sieben Mal traf er nur Aluminium.
> ...

----------

